

Ask HN: What are some problems in need of a solution in the travel industry? - rsmaniak

Hi All,<p>I&#x27;ve been working on a side project focusing on the travel industry for a while but it seems that this market is very overcrowded at the moment, and unfortunately I am finding it very  very hard to come up with something unique enough that will convince people to use my product and everyday I&#x27;m feeling less and less motivated to keep going.<p>I have a few years of experience as a software developer in the travel industry and would love to work on something innovative that solves a REAL problem in the travel space, but I just can&#x27;t come up with anything.<p>Any Ideas?<p>Thanks.
======
officialjunk
sounds like you should pick another industry that is not "very overcrowded"
and one you see a real problem to solve...

